# Termostato electrónico



## anajesusa (Ene 9, 2011)

Tengo construido este termostato que diseño Black Tiger





Hay mas información  acá http://anajesusa.wordpress.com/2010/04/25/estufa-de-cultivo-para-microbiologia/
Tengo una duda, he puesto el voltímetro en la salida del triac, cuando recién enciendo, que la temperatura aún no llega y hay 220v, pero cuando alcanza la temperatura a que programo el triac no parece cortar totalmente, siempre hay algo de tensión, nada estable, hay 50-80 v o un poco mas, eso no tendría que estar cero voltio? el triac es una llave corta o conecta. Ese remanente no calienta las resistencias?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2011)

Ese es un controlador proporcional, creo (La imagen no ayuda), entonces al acercarse a la temperatura programada la tensión al calefactor va reduciéndose, llegará a 0 cuando la temperatura esté en el valor correcto (Exacto) o se halla superado.

Edit:
Cuando aparezca "El Gato" podría ser tan amable de publicar una imagen mejor del esquema.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 9, 2011)

¿Qué voltímetro tienes, ya que a mí me pasó algo similar con un dimmer hace unas semanas?

Josefe17

Edito: Tras revisar tu link, corroboro, tu tester es similar al mío (+-) y tiene el mismo fallo => Fallo sistemático.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> ¿Qué voltímetro tienes, ya que a mí me pasó algo similar con un dimmer hace unas semanas?
> 
> Josefe17



Muy pocos voltímetros miden de forma correcta la tensión que atraviesa un TRIAC cuando esta conmutando por retraso de fase, solamente un voltímetro "True RMS" lo puede hacer de forma correcta.
Un voltímetro común solo te da una idea poco fiable de la tensión real.
Y en estos casos son mas precisos los voltímetros analógicos que los digitales.

Ver el archivo adjunto 43816​


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 9, 2011)

Hola fogo y  josefe, la tensión del calefactor debería ser siempre 220 cuando el triac esta en posición cerrado y cuando abre debería ser cero 
Acá pongo otra foto del circuito a ver si sale mas aceptable.




Podría servir para medir un multimetro de banco HP 3468A?
Editado: salió igual que antes ver acá:
http://picasaweb.google.com/107965824727873517980/EstufaCultivo#5560200628572129474 con el zumm se ve mejor


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 9, 2011)

Es curioso, pero mi coatí viejo (el amarillo de mi galería) si mide bien, pero el velleman dvm892 nuevo no, de hecho marca tensión sobre el TRIAC siempre.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2011)

anajesusa dijo:


> Hola fogo y  josefe, la tensión del calefactor debería ser siempre 220 cuando el triac esta en posición cerrado y cuando abre debería ser cero ......



El TRIAC lo puedes trabajar On-Off, pero también lo puedes trabajar como Dimmer, conmuta a conducción con un retraso variable respecto del paso por 0 de la tensión de RED y en base a ese retraso puede ajustar tensión eficaz de salida del dispositivo.

*Edit*


*
Edit 2:*
Ahora que veo mejor el esquema, está trabajando *On-Off*.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 9, 2011)

En mi caso, en cuanto metía el tester en las salidas IEC del dimmer, independientemente del fader, marcaba 215 V (que esa es otra...)


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> En mi caso, en cuanto metía el tester en las salidas IEC del dimmer, independientemente del fader, marcaba 215 V (que esa es otra...)



La inmensa mayoría de los multímetros están pensados para medir formas de onda senoidales, cuando le aplicas otra cosa, miden "Cualquier Cosa"
En los analógicos, la propia inercia del sistema mecánico hace un efecto integrador, por lo que para medir estas formas de onda tiene menos error que uno digital.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 9, 2011)

Lo curioso es que el otro sí me mide... Déjalo.

Ya que estamos, sabes por donde encontrar algún termostato electrónico para 250 ºC para una máquina de humo. ¿Valdría un termistor NTC o se iría? ¿Y con un termopar?

Voy a investigar un poco yo también.

Josefe17


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> .....Ya que estamos, sabes por donde encontrar algún termostato electrónico para 250 ºC para una máquina de humo. ¿Valdría un termistor NTC o se iría? ¿Y con un termopar?....


250º está muy al límite de un NTc común, busca un termopar económico.
O intenta conseguir alguno de los que pueden trabajar hasta 400º (No es fácil).

*Edit y perdón por el Off Topic*



anajesusa dijo:


> ....... pero cuando alcanza la temperatura a que programo el triac no parece cortar totalmente, siempre hay algo de tensión, nada estable, hay 50-80 v o un poco mas, eso no tendría que estar cero voltio? el triac es una llave corta o conecta. Ese remanente no calienta las resistencias?


Volviendo al tema, de que potencia es la resistencia calefactora, puede ser que se te "Filtre" algo de tensión a través de la Red de Snubber R19 y C7


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 9, 2011)

Tener lo tengo, tengo uno tipo k que me venía con el susodicho téster que me indica 400º C, pero... ¿qué hago?


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 9, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> Lo curioso es que el otro sí me mide... Déjalo.
> 
> Ya que estamos, sabes por donde encontrar algún termostato electrónico para 250 ºC para una máquina de humo. ¿Valdría un termistor NTC o se iría? ¿Y con un termopar?
> 
> ...



Los sensores de este termostato son diodos de los pedorros 1n4148 no usa NTC ni termopar
Fogo,  el calefactor son 4 resistencias de 5k en paralelo unos 40W redondeando


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 9, 2011)

Ya lo he visto, el tema de los diodos era un offtopic que planteaba para saber como ingeniarse un termostato electrónico para otra aplicación (máquina de humo)

anajesusa, por otro lado, prueba con otro tester a ver que pasa, por lo que dice fogo sobre el trueRMS y lo que yo te comento que me pasa con un dimmer al medir tensión con un cacharro similar.

Por cierto, según los cálculos, la resistencia va a 7 V ??

Soy un burro, al calcular las resistencias en paralelo, he metido (5KΩ^(-1)*4)^(-1), y luego me he olvidado del kilo y he cogido eso en ohmios y... 7V.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2011)

anajesusa dijo:


> Los sensores de este termostato son diodos de los *pedorros* 1n4148 no usa NTC ni termopar
> Fogo,  el calefactor son 4 resistencias de 5k en paralelo unos 40W redondeando



Serán diodos pedorros, pero te dan una excelente precisión y linealidad midiendo temperatura, muy superior a un termistor.
Si quieres probar levanta una de las puntas del capacitor o resistencia (R19 o C7) y mide nuevamente.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 9, 2011)

¡Cómo sabía que Fogonazo no iba a aguantar que atacasen a sus queridos 1N4148!, sobre todo después de aquel tutorial que ví una vez sobre un termómetro para tester con diodos que subiste.


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 9, 2011)

No se me enoje don fogo!! (que sensible, ya veo que me pone la figurita esa "escribí bien" ) lo dije por lo económico no por lo funcional...
Esta tarde hago la prueba de levantar el capacitor


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2011)

anajesusa dijo:


> No se me enoje don fogo!! (que sensible, ya veo que me pone la figurita esa "escribí bien" ) lo dije por lo económico no por lo funcional...
> Esta tarde hago la prueba de levantar el capacitor


¿ Quién se enojó ?
Simplemente aclaré que lo que en apariencia podría parecer "Burdo", en realidad es, técnicamente ablando, "Impecable" y superior en prestaciones a muchos otros sistemas de censado de temperatura.


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 9, 2011)

Parece que no, levanté C7 y hace lo mismo de antes, no probe medir con el otro cacharro de mesa, me entretuve cambiando unos valores para aumentarle el tope de corte superior.
Josefe  cuatro de 5k en paralelo son 1k25,  220v/1250 ohms= 0.176A  ahora 0.176x220= 38.72W
el calefactor va a la red a través del triac


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 9, 2011)

No si, como dije, ya vi mi error, tras hacer el paralelo olvidé que estaba trabajando en kiloohmios, y los trabajé como ohmios... Como lo del CD que cantaba lo que quería y era que había otro debajo.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 9, 2011)

Primero y fundamental, el 1N4148 cada vez que se nombra, uno se debe poner de pié.
Coincido plenamente con el señor de la lava y los fuegos eternos (una expresión muy correcta y antigua que diría lo mismo es: "A no joder vamos").
Subo el circuito original de diseño que creo que se vé mejor.
Efectivamente es ON/OFF, y no te está regulando bien, porque no estuvo diseñado para esa temperatura, ya que a pedido del usuario (no voy a decir quién es pero su nick empieza con ana y termina con jesusa) era para estufas de cultivo y no de crueldad 
Los límites de regulación los ponen R8/R9. Pero como estás haciendo un desacato a la bacilidad <=  para tener todo el rango posible (dentro de las limitaciones de temperatura ....... esperen que me paro ........ del 1N4148) solo tenés que puentear ambas resistencias.

PD: y no sé si no me voy a hacer un piquete en el camino Centenario a favor de los 1N4148 (lo dije de pié).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2011)

Una vez tuve que reemplazar unos 1N4448 , y leí rapidito el data-shit , entonces le puse 1n4148 . . . .  pero no son iguales ¿ Adivinen porqué ?


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 9, 2011)

Ups!!! Dosmetros te agarro el Van Der Graaff, je je tengo uno de esos aparatejos en casa,
Che BT debiste advertirme lo del diodo, casi quedo excomulgado.
Que tiene que ver la temperatura con el corte del triac? cuando puse como calefactor un secador de pelos chinos de esos que tienen el motor en serie con la resistencia se derritió porque la resistencia se calentaba y el motor no alcanzaba a arrancar, y eso trabajando a 37 grados.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 10, 2011)

Ahora entiendo. Ponele la R de histéresis, aunque sea de valor alto, está conmutando muy rápido.

Mmmmm lo que dije no tenía nada que ver.... jajaja

En realidad, me parece que no entendí la pregunta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2011)

anajesusa dijo:


> ......Tengo una duda, he puesto el voltímetro en la salida del triac, cuando recién enciendo, que la temperatura aún no llega y hay 220v, pero cuando alcanza la temperatura a que programo el triac no parece cortar totalmente, .........



¿ Donde estas midiendo la tensión ?
El lugar correcto sería sobre la misma resistencia calefactora.

¿ El "Aparatejo" se pasa de temperatura o estabiliza correctamente ?

Cuando aparece la tensión (Que No debería) el testigo *LED2* 
1) ¿ Está encendido ?
2) ¿ Esta apagado ?
3) ¿ A media potencia ?
4) ¿ Todas las anteriores ?

¿ Tienes pago el seguro de vida ?


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 10, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Donde estas midiendo la tensión ?
> El lugar correcto sería sobre la misma resistencia calefactora.
> 
> ¿ El "Aparatejo" se pasa de temperatura o estabiliza correctamente ?
> ...



Si estoy midiendo sobre la resistencia calefactora, el aparatejo hace perfecto su trabajo clava la temperatura a donde lo programe con el potenciometro y el led elije opción 3
No hay compañía de seguro que quiera hacerse cargo de su servidor 
 Fogonazo, no me prestas la cucaracha de la firma que tengo que hacer algunas pruebas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2011)

anajesusa dijo:


> ... el aparatejo hace perfecto su trabajo clava la temperatura a donde lo programe con el potenciometro y el led elije opción 3


El gato comento algo de la histéresis.
Podría venir por un ciclo de histeresis demasiado corto, directamente una oscilación del operacional comparador que excita al opto-aislador (IC3A) en el momento en que la temperatura llego al valor programado.

Con el multímetro toma tensión alterna a la salida del IC3A, pero intercalando en serie con la punta de pruebas un capacitor de 100nF o un valor parecido, esto una ves llegado a la temperatura ajustada.

Si tienes tensión habrá que darle una histéresis mayor al comparador.


> No hay compañía de seguro que quiera hacerse cargo de su servidor


! Y lo bien que hacen ¡ 


> Fogonazo, no me prestas la cucaracha de la firma que tengo que hacer algunas pruebas?


! Juanita NO se presta ¡.
Hasta tiene su propio post en el Foro *(Juanita)*


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 10, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ! Juanita NO se presta ¡.
> Hasta tiene su propio post en el Foro *(Juanita)*



Que poca onda che!!! no le va a pasar nada a Juanita solo son unos ensayos inofensivos con radiactividad je je
Hablando en serio se hizo merdis todo, parece que como conmutaba tan rápido ya que no le puse la resistencia de histeresis porque ya tenía los bichos dentro de la cámara (pensaba hacerlo cuando esta prueba terminara, pero no me dió tiempo), esta carbonizada la parte del opto, no pude revisar ni hacer medidas porque estoy con unos familiares en casa ya comentaré que pasó o al menos que se quemó


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 10, 2011)

¿Y por qué un TRIAC y no un relé? ¿Acaso estás dimerizando la resistencia o el TRIAC funciona en ON-OFF, ya que con tanto lío las cosas no se aclaran?

Fogonazo, pensaba que eras electrónico, no biólogo, ya que entre Anacleta y Juanita montas el zoo...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2011)

anajesusa dijo:


> Que poca onda che!!! no le va a pasar nada a Juanita solo son unos ensayos inofensivos con radiactividad je je


Entre otras cosas, no la presto debido al trabajo que me dio amaestrarla para que camine sobre la cinta de Moebius 


> ...Hablando en serio se hizo merdis todo, parece que como conmutaba tan rápido ya que no le puse la resistencia de histeresis porque ya tenía los bichos dentro de la cámara (pensaba hacerlo cuando esta prueba terminara, pero no me dió tiempo), esta carbonizada la parte del opto, no pude revisar ni hacer medidas porque estoy con unos familiares en casa ya comentaré que pasó o al menos que se quemó


Opto-Aislador destruido es indicio de TRIAC destruido, revisar.




Josefe17 dijo:


> ¿Y por qué un TRIAC y no un relé? ¿Acaso estás dimerizando la resistencia o el TRIAC funciona en ON-OFF, ya que con tanto lío las cosas no se aclaran?


El relee no es conveniente para cantidades importantes de conmutaciones, el TRIAC para estos casos es mucho mas apto y eficiente, ya que no requiere fuente externa.
El esquema trabaja On-Off.
En su momento vi una fuente de corriente constante e  *imagine*  un generador de rampa, por eso me pareció que trabajaba "Proporcional" 


> ....Fogonazo, pensaba que eras electrónico, no biólogo, ya que entre Anacleta y Juanita montas el zoo...


Te estas olvidando que también crío bacterias para fermentar cerveza


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 11, 2011)

Fue a pedido mío lo del triac, odio lo que sea mecánico je je.
Bueno, 
*Bajas:*
triac: muerto
PCB: volatilizadas dos pistas
*Causa: *
Se apagó el ventilador por motivos desconocidos y  se derritió el cable que lleva la tensión al calefactor poniéndose en corto.
*Consecuencias:*
Se invalidó la prueba y quemé otro triac por peloduro con gran explosión eso si.

Esta noche comienza nuevamente la prueba de cocción de bacterias a 85ºC
Ah!! de paso le conecté una resistencia de histeresis de 1M


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2011)

anajesusa dijo:


> .....Se apagó el ventilador por motivos desconocidos y  se derritió el cable que lleva la tensión al calefactor poniéndose en corto......


Tal vez el ventilador no tenga la capacidad de supervivencia de las bacterias y/o no le simpatice trabajar a 85º.
Sugerencia, mira si puedes colocar el motor del ventilador externo a la caja de sodomización de bacterias como para que no funcione a esa temperatura.


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 11, 2011)

Si, es muy probable que el cooler que es de un microprocesador se niegue a funcionar de continuo 24h a 85°, tendría que dejar pasar solo el eje y poner la hélice del lado interno. Si los bichos sobreviven, el próximo paso son 100° y ahí ese ventilador va a pedir por favor no haber nacido


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 11, 2011)

> Te estas olvidando que también crío bacterias para fermentar cerveza


Tengo un amigo que se dedica a lo mismo, además, hace vino y aprovecha para hacer grapa, se me huele a chorobrrachismo 



> caja de sodomización de bacterias


Mmmmmm o sea que además de quemarlas les hacen unga dunga? Ah señor que mal habré hecho para caer en este lugar de perversión?



> ese ventilador va a pedir por favor no haber nacido


Eso sí que me interesa, como se reproducen???????

Me parece buena la idea del ventilador en un lado y la hélice en el otro, eso sí, la hélice que sea de metal! Y para funcionamiento continuo, un motor de un viejo Winco vendría de perillas


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Tengo un amigo que se dedica a lo mismo, además, hace vino y aprovecha para hacer grapa, se me huele a chorobrrachismo


No lo tomes a broma que lo mio es una profesión. 






> ....Mmmmmm o sea que además de quemarlas les hacen unga dunga? Ah señor que mal habré hecho para caer en este lugar de perversión?


Frase remanida y de cierto mal gusto "! Algo habrás echo ¡"


> Eso sí que me interesa, como se reproducen???????


Se reproducen "Poco" porque se la pasan dando vueltas 


> Me parece buena la idea del ventilador en un lado y la hélice en el otro, eso sí, la hélice que sea de metal! Y para funcionamiento continuo, un motor de un viejo Winco vendría de perillas


O un ventilador de PC, de los que vienen con rodamientos.
Se podría extender el eje con un tuvito de aluminio.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 11, 2011)

> No lo tomes a broma que lo mio es una profesión.


Eso mismo dice Gus_El_Malo (mi amigo) jaaaaaaaaaaaajajaja


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 12, 2011)

Parece que todo normal hasta ahora, el horno de ardientes llamas sigue a temperatura estable, lo único que ahora con la resistencia me da un delta de temperatura entre 87 y 84 capaz tendría que aumentar un poco el valor de la resistencia de histéresis que es de 1M, pero ahora corta como debe, no queda el led semiprendido.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 12, 2011)

Subí el valor a 4.7MOhms y contá como funca


----------



## anajesusa (Ene 12, 2011)

Voy a dejar que termine la prueba  y luego cambio el valor


----------

